# BONIDE (imidacloprid) Late Application?



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 6, 2011)

*I planned on applying this to an Elm, it says to apply during the late fall. Well it is November 6th so technically the Winter solstice is over a month away, we got about 2 feet of snow a few days before Halloween. Is it too late to apply? Wouldn't this be considered late fall??*







[video=youtube;Wetw52cCa5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wetw52cCa5o[/video]


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 13, 2011)

Apply imidacloprid in the spring. About mid march to mid april depending on your spring time, it takes 4-6 weeks for the uptake to happen. If you want the uptake to work faster consider a micro injection of imidacloprid or possibly the use of safari if its labeled for the insect you're having an issue with and you want to drench that kind of cash.

The trees vascular system is shutting down, if you drenched on nov 1st it most likely wouldn't uptake.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 13, 2011)

TrillPhil said:


> Apply imidacloprid in the spring. About mid march to mid april depending on your spring time, it takes 4-6 weeks for the uptake to happen. If you want the uptake to work faster consider a micro injection of imidacloprid or possibly the use of safari if its labeled for the insect you're having an issue with and you want to drench that kind of cash.
> 
> The trees vascular system is shutting down, if you drenched on nov 1st it most likely wouldn't uptake.



God dammit I just can't win haha. The directions say to drench in late fall, I am after leaf miners.


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 13, 2011)

You can theoretically double the rate on the label... Your best bet is annual in the spring time. I'm not sure the rate for leaf miners on elms but imidacloprid is so cheap that here in Indiana we are using it as a preventative for EAB and doubling the rate which at 1 gallon is 660 inches... or .2 ounces per inch dbh. But then coming back in 5 minutes and applying it again since the label doesn't state you can't use it more than once. However safari or treeage is really the answer, if the tree has any noticeable canopy loss. I don't know much about elms though so take it with a grain of salt.

Now til May there wont be any difference the insects are dormant and won't emerge (june for eab) so if you drench in the spring time you'll be golden. Just drench the base and water it in. The basal roots do most of the uptake so dont worry about treating the lawn for grubs


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh really? Yeah the tree takes quite the blow to miners around late May/June. I guess I will wait again lol. I believe I had Talstar pro last time but I had to return it because of the precautions on the label and my lack of safety gear. I will have to get Safari next year because I am stuck with this for now...


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Mar 20, 2012)

I applied the Bonide today since we have had such a warm few weeks, the circumference is about 9'6" so I mixed up 114 FL.oz. in 3 gallons of water (38oz. per gallon). I did 3 rings around the tree, one at 1ft, one at about 2.5ft and another around about 4ft. Well see if the leaf miners come back this year!


----------



## TrillPhil (Mar 20, 2012)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> I applied the Bonide today since we have had such a warm few weeks, the circumference is about 9'6" so I mixed up 114 FL.oz. in 3 gallons of water (38oz. per gallon). I did 3 rings around the tree, one at 1ft, one at about 2.5ft and another around about 4ft. Well see if the leaf miners come back this year!



What % imidacloprid was your product? Thats seems like a crazy rate. 9.5ft circumference at dbh is ~36” diameter which would call for a rate of ~7.5 oz of 21% imidacloprid if using a rate of .2 oz per dbh. However maybe your imidacloprid is only 1%. 

In the future, a soil drench is effective at the base of the tree. I know some folks who drench exposed roots whatever, I feel thats wasting product on the lawn.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Mar 20, 2012)

1.47% :hmm3grin2orange:

I thought 1-4ft IS the base of the tree? The drip line extends far beyond that.


----------



## TrillPhil (Mar 20, 2012)

I answered my.own question. Looks loke your product was ~1.5%. Don't buy that diluted crap. It's 110 for a gallon of imidacloprid online. Which is like 13x the amount you get in the homeowner stuff.


Edit. I see you replied. Everyones opinion is different on treecare, when I drench its directly around the base. Probably because thats how I first saw it done.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Mar 20, 2012)

TrillPhil said:


> I answered my.own question. Looks loke your product was ~1.5%. Don't buy that diluted crap. It's 110 for a gallon of imidacloprid online. Which is like 13x the amount you get in the homeowner stuff.



Still a drench? Much more dangerous to use?


----------



## sweetjetskier (Mar 20, 2012)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> I applied the Bonide today since we have had such a warm few weeks, the circumference is about 9'6" so I mixed up 114 FL.oz. in 3 gallons of water (38oz. per gallon). I did 3 rings around the tree, one at 1ft, one at about 2.5ft and another around about 4ft. Well see if the leaf miners come back this year!



Are you licensed for pesticide applications in MA ?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Mar 20, 2012)

sweetjetskier said:


> Are you licensed for pesticide applications in MA ?



Nope :yoyo:


----------



## TrillPhil (Mar 20, 2012)

Its not a restricted use pesticide. No difference other than the %. Get your pesticide license, shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jun 23, 2012)

*Results:*

[video=youtube_share;uRPtToEFWbQ]http://youtu.be/uRPtToEFWbQ?hd=1[/video]


----------

